# New barbie doll pattern I tried.



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I was looking for an easy pattern to make barbie doll clothes for gifts.
I tried this one tonight:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-g52sL9Z-E[/ame]

I made mine a 2 piece, shirt and skirt instead of a dress. I also left off the straps.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Nov 25, 2014)

Cute!! I've made all of my daughter's Barbie clothes. Here's a good tutorial. http://www.craftinessisnotoptional.com/2012/03/barbie-clothes.html I have a bunch of "real," store-bought patterns, but they are generally unnecessarily complicated. I prefer the simple ones.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh sweet thanks itsmemaggi. I can't wait to try those too!


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I made barbie doll clothes for my daughters and grandaughters when they were young. The clothes I made lasted much longer than the clothes that came with the dolls.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Lovely outfit. As a teen I used to make Barbie doll clothes for my sister. She had the best dressed dolls in town. Then later make them for my friend's children. I really enjoyed making them. Thanks for the memories.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

I used to make and sell Barbie doll clothes as well as for gifts my children, nieces etc. I loved doing it but now the old fingers are not as keen on making tiny things. Great job.


----------



## Santa Claus (Dec 25, 2011)

With sewing such as that, I make you an honorary Elf. No need to move to the North Pole.


----------

